# www.Eyeplorer/ Gentoo/ Opera

## Niniveh

Problematische Webadresse: http://www.eyeplorer.com/eyePlorer/

Hallo

Ich verwende eine Gentoomaschine, AMD Athlon 64 Bit, Opera 9.64, als Flashplayer das Paket www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.22.87 und die "Wissensmaschine" Eyeplorer wird bei meinem Opera nur unbrauchbar dargestellt. D.h das Eingabefeld mit dem Kreis ist bei mir und Opera ein leeres Rechteck.

Mit FF funktioniert diese Seite tadelos und anscheinend ist das Problem, dass es bei mir mit Opera nicht funktioniert etwas speziell.

D.h. unter Windows, SuSE, Debian und Ubuntu funktioniert die Seite auch mit Opera.

Ich wollte hier nun fragen, ob ihr mit Gentoo und Opera mit 32Bit und 64Bit Prozessoren ähnlche Probleme habt, oder nicht.

Über die Feedbackfunktion meldete ich den Fehler an die Eyeplorermannschaft, die tatsächlich darauf eingingen.

Diese baten mich nähere Infos zu meinem Betriebssystem, Operaversion und Flashplayer.

Das kann ich denen zwar gerne senden, möchte aber zuvor hier nachfragen, ob jemand von Euch ähnlche Probleme mit dieser Seite hat und woran der Fehler liegen könnte, damit ich den Eyplorer-Leuten genauere Informationen bieten kann.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

ich habe es grad mit der frisch installierten Opera

Version 10.00 Beta

Build 4402

unter gentoo = www-client/opera-10.00_pre4402

probiert, damit funkt die genante Seite Problemlos.

MfG

----------

## spirou

Hier geht's nicht.

Opera

Version 9.64

Build 2480

PlatformLinux

System x86_64, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

Qt library 3.3.8b

Java: No Java Runtime Environment installed

----------

## Niniveh

Danke für die Auskunft

@spirou

Du hast im Prinziep die gleiche Systemkonfiguration wie ich.

Kein Java, Opera 9.64, Build 2480, Kernel = genkernel linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8, Qt library 3.3.8b.

Merkwürdig finde ich nur, warum die Seite hier nicht funktioniert.

Das System selber kann es ja darstellen, mit FF geht es ja.

Oder es liegt nur an dieser speziellen Operaversion? Das ist wohl am wahrscheinlichsten.

----------

## Niniveh

Moin

Gerade testete ich auch www-client/opera-10.00_pre4402

www.eyeplorer.com funktioniert trotzdem nicht   :Confused: 

----------

## Josef.95

Moin

Gerade testete ich auch www-client/opera-9.64

www.eyeplorer.com funktioniert trotzdem.

Ich vermute das es bei euch an der Java oder der Flash Version, oder auch der Konfiguration dieser liegen wird.

Hier läuft es mit:

sun-jdk:1.6   (zZt. 1.6.0.14)

adobe-flash-10.0.22.87

laufen den andere Seiten mit flash Darstellung problemlos?

zb auf youtube

oder auf zdf.de die Sachen in der Mediathek ?

----------

## Niniveh

Hmm?

adobe-flash-10.0.22.87 und sun-jdk-1.6.0.13 für OOo ist  bei mir auch installiert.

YouTube geht mit Opera und neulich auch noch ZDF-Mediathek, aber letztere eben gerade nicht.

Aber da beides bei FF funktioniert, sollte es an diesen Paketen eigentlich nicht liegen.

Hier der Plug-in-Pfad von meinem Opera, soweit ich sehe sollte der in Ordnung sein:

/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins:/opt/netscape/plugins:/usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins

----------

## Niniveh

Hallo

Die Entwickler von eyeplorer geben sich offenbar richtig Mühe Ihre Seite zu debugen und stellen mir Fragen die ich nicht unbedingt richtig beantworten kann.

Z.B. setzten sie eigens ein 64Bit System auf um meine Problem zu rekonstruieren.

Aber dort läuft deren eyeplorer Seite nicht, egal ob mit FF oder Opera.

Ich stelle mal deren Frage hier ein, vielleicht könnt ihr mir beim beantworten helfen?

...Unsere Frage an Sie ist nun, wie Sie die Applikation mit Firefox zum Laufen bekommen haben.

Offenbar gibt es die folgenden Kombinationsmöglichkeiten:

(1) Reines 64-Bit-System (64-Bit-Linux, 64-Bit-Browser, 64-Bit-Flash-Plugin). Dieses Setup funktioniert bei uns weder mit Opera noch mit Firefox.

(2) 32-Bit-Plugin-Wrapper. Es gibt einen Wrapper für das 32-Bit-Flash-Plugin, so dass es unter Umständen auch in einem 64-Bit-Browser laufen könnte.

(3) 32-Bit-Browser mit entsprechendem Plugin in einem 64-Bit-System.

Könnten Sie uns bitte mitteilen, welche Kombinationen bei Ihnen vorliegt?

Wie erkenne ich, ob alle Software bei mir 64Bit-Versionen sind?

Ich glaube, dass es zwar so ist, aber ich weiß es nicht.

Jedenfalls ist bei mir die Firefox-bin Version installiert.

Flash braucht man, java ist bei mir nicht dabei, was noch um FF voll lauffähig zu machne?

Bei mir ist jedenfalls folgendes installiert:

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

Installed versions:  3.0.10

www-plugins/adobe-flash

Installed versions:  10.0.22.87

----------

## musv

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> Wie erkenne ich, ob alle Software bei mir 64Bit-Versionen sind?

 

```
ldd /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer.so
```

Anhand der Libs siehst du dann, ob die 32bit oder 64bit sind.

----------

## Josef.95

Bei dir handelt es sich dann wohl um Typ

(3) 32-Bit-Browser mit entsprechendem Plugin in einem 64-Bit-System.

firefox-bin ist eine 32bit Version.

----------

